# Indian ? ...not an Indian ?



## zephyrblau (May 25, 2017)

you make the call. 
originally green (?) fenders don't seem to have the same profile. serial # 694899 or G94899 
appears to be Westfield built. 
comments please.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2017)

Everything you have there looks correct for a '29 Indian build to me. The seat stays have extra holes though. V/r Shawn


----------



## zephyrblau (May 25, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> The seat stays have extra holes though



Shaun; 
thanks for the feedback & setting my mind @ ease. most of the research I've been doing on Indians has centered around the Hendee bikes. 
yes, those holes were in the pix I received from the seller but other issues were left out. the hammer marks on the seat stays among them. 
the project came w/ cross bars, but they are not long pull type. 
I'd like to dress the bike as close to original as possible. is there an example you (or anyone) couple point me to for stuff like pedals, saddle & the like. 
thanks again 
jerry


----------



## Rambler (May 26, 2017)

Didn't all the Hendee Indian bicycles have a split bottom bracket? Or was that just certain years?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2017)

First we need to clear up the confusion with "Hendee" bikes. The only Hendee bikes were those made in the early part of the century from approx. 1899-1904 (I have never seen one of these). There were no Indian bicycles sold between about 1904 and 1916. Starting in 1916 Westfield got the contract to build bikes for Hendee (Indian). The badges used are shown in the Indian thread. The earlier badge showing an Indian had "Hendee" at the top the later badge had "Indian". Even though Hendee officially changed their name to "Indian" in October '23 I believe the bicycles may have carried the "Hendee" style badge into 1924. Re: the split bottom bracket this seems to have stopped around 1918-9. A couple of us are doing some research here and any help with photos of original bikes would be much appreciated. Regarding your bike Jerry the later Westfield bikes did not have long pull bars or the long reach stem of the earlier bikes and your stem appears correct to me. Those bars may well be correct too. Anyone having original Indian bicycles can contact myself or @47jchiggins so we can piece together the story.//Todd I'm going off memory here so please feel free to correct/add anything I said. V/r Shawn


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 26, 2017)

Shawn, what you mentioned above appears to be correct based on what I know. 1929, Westfield built.

Jerry, the best ways to know for certain would be to check the original paint, Indian would be Indian red with white headtube or Indian Blue (Sagamore Model). Pull the fork, what color is the steering tub ( under the head tube), what color is inside the head tube? Check the badge mounting hole in the headtube, are they straight across or are the off-set? I'm not sure if the Westfield badge mount holes are off-set but the Indian badge is. Also, check the specs, I have the 1928 and 1930 attached. Frame fork and fenders look correct although I can't tell if your front fender is flared at the bottom.

Nice find!

Todd


----------



## zephyrblau (May 26, 2017)

thanks guys. the badge mounting was going to be my next question as the repop badges I've seen are offset. this bike is parallel / level. I'll pull the fork & have a look.


----------



## oddball (May 26, 2017)

Looks like you have yourself a 1929 Columbia


----------



## oddball (May 26, 2017)




----------



## catfish (May 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> First we need to clear up the confusion with "Hendee" bikes. The only Hendee bikes were those made in the early part of the century from approx. 1899-1904 (I have never seen one of these). There were no Indian bicycles sold between about 1904 and 1916. Starting in 1916 Westfield got the contract to build bikes for Hendee (Indian). The badges used are shown in the Indian thread. The earlier badge showing an Indian had "Hendee" at the top the later badge had "Indian". Even though Hendee officially changed their name to "Indian" in October '23 I believe the bicycles may have carried the "Hendee" style badge into 1924. Re: the split bottom bracket this seems to have stopped around 1918-9. A couple of us are doing some research here and any help with photos of original bikes would be much appreciated. Regarding your bike Jerry the later Westfield bikes did not have long pull bars or the long reach stem of the earlier bikes and your stem appears correct to me. Those bars may well be correct too. Anyone having original Indian bicycles can contact myself or @47jchiggins so we can piece together the story.//Todd I'm going off memory here so please feel free to correct/add anything I said. V/r Shawn




Great info !


----------



## 2jakes (May 26, 2017)

oddball said:


> View attachment 472478




I've always wanted the Hendee Indian
like Shawn described.
The closest so far that I've found is the
Columbia that oddball has mentioned.
It's a cool riding bike from an era that
I enjoy. I even wear those "newsboy"
caps when riding that bike.


----------



## zephyrblau (May 27, 2017)

oddball said:


> Looks like you have yourself a 1929 Columbia




that's what I was afraid of. looks like it's going back to LA. sure glad I didn't pay w/ F&F option.


----------

